# What's the best route around Barcelona?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Any Barcelona experts out there?

Later next year I'll be driving from Barcelona airport up into France.

I plan to pick up the E15/A7 somewhere north of the city.

Looks like I have two choices:

East along the coast or west on the other side of the city.

Any recommendations for the easiest route? It'll be around 9pm.

Last time I tried I took one wrong turning and went straight through the middle - I felt like a tourist bus.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Having done both routes several times I would definitely go north of Barcelona.

If you pick your time to go around and avoid the heavies then it can be a reasonable trip, much better than the southern route.

RD


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry I misread your question, I thought you were driving around Barcelona.
I have no idea which is the best for the airport.

RD


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

From the airport (which is about 15kms south of the city) I think my vote would be actually to head for Barcelona city, then as you come in to the city, get on to the "Ronda Literal" (the sea-front ring-road/bypass) and just follow that Northwards until you pick up signs for the A7 northbound.

That route keeps you essentially just on the same dual carriageway road right through.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Depends on whether you like tolls or not. If you don't mind tolls the route is very well signed--just follow Girona/Francia. But its a long way round and tolled.

The best way is to take the junction towards city and just follow your nose under a fair few tunnels until you pick up the Girona signs.
The most important thing is to take the correct junction at the start.
The best way of identify it is that there is a huge area on right( about 3k from the airport area ) which is a Tradesa transport compound with loads of trucks and car transporters. Take that towards city and you cant go wrong.  
I have done this route many times when working, taking staff to and from Granollers F1 circuit.

John


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

John - yep; that's the same route I suggested.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> John - yep; that's the same route I suggested.


Yes, you must have posted while I was typing.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Take your TomTom!

Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Take your TomTom!
> 
> Alan


But also be aware of where you are going.

This is one of the few parts of Europe where we have had problems with Tom Tom losing the signal for significant parts of the route. Since we had not planned to be there it was something of a white-knuckle ride and was the spur for us to buy an external aerial for the sat nav.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Take your TomTom!Alan


As I said, there are two choices, east or west. Unfortunately they haven't yet devised a sat nav that takes notice of recommendations from people with local knowledge - not even my trusty Garmin, which is why I asked the question.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

My route is now safely plotted.


----------

